# A Little About Me and New to TTC



## chiljw14

My husband and I have decided to start TTC in October. I definitly missed my date of O during October and I began calculating my acticipated fertilization, O, AF and when I could take the pregnancy test (I'm hoping for an early one even though I know it is better to wait until a missed period) for November. 

I am currently in the 2WW. My husband told me that I am talking about it too much. It's just so hard not to think about it when you hope and pray that the HPT will have a :BFP: (I'm confident others would agree). Also, we are not telling anyone that we are TTC, so it is driving me crazy not to talk about it and him crazy when I talk about it *ALOT*!! So I decided to join this forum to connect with others who are in the same boat as I am. :wave:

Baby :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Welcome x


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## sabby52

Welcome :)


----------



## emersonkelly

Welcome!!:happydance:


----------



## isil

welcome! :)


----------



## xprincessx

hello and welcome to baby and bump x


----------



## mommyof2girlz

hey i am kinda in the same boat. we are TTC and no one really knows, so i have no one to talk to and im sure i get on his nerves too. but we started in october but it didnt happen for us. im still trying to figure out how to track everything. i have 2 kids now but wasnt trying with them, it just happened.


----------

